# What To Eat To Gain Size?



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Hi new on here!

Started training again after a years break and want to put some size on particularly on my arms and shoulders.

Im training at least 4 days a week and having 2 protien shakes a day as well as creatine capsules. Going to order some Nerrateen this week as my mate said he found it to be good.

Anyway, what should I be eating alot of?

I dont like eggs so not doing them! I know chicken, tuna and pasta are meant to be good but need more ideas.

Thanks!


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/nutrition-diet-articles/27179-top-25-ways-pack-serious-mass.html


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

Adz The Rat said:


> Hi new on here!
> 
> Started training again after a years break and want to put some size on particularly on my arms and shoulders.
> 
> ...


Wouldnt bother with the norateen mate, get your diet in order first  That is what most others will say 

Will leave the dietary advice up to the experts 

Whats your routine at the mo and what are you currently eating like?

oh and for LA muscle is poo. Their marketing department however is fantastic, kudos


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

My routine at the min is going on my dinner break and doing different bi each day for about 45 mins, chest monday, arms tues, shoulders wed, back thurs etc....

My diet at the min is well a bit random. Usually have a shake in morning when get to work, then maybe some crisps, go gym at dinner then another shake and usually a roast dinner (chicken or beef or turkey) with chips and roast potatoes. Then later whatever gets cooked for me at home, usually somethin involving chicken


----------



## geeby112 (Mar 15, 2008)

Norateen is a waste of money to be honest, i used the heavy weight version and maybe got a little stronger but they over exaggerate the gains you will be getting, but hey you may respond to it:confused: for the price they sell it for also is a ripp off


----------



## brickhoused (Mar 12, 2008)

I dont like eggs so not doing them! I know chicken, tuna and pasta are meant to be good but need more ideas.

Thanks!


----------



## brickhoused (Mar 12, 2008)

Basically: protein- beef,chicken,fish,eggs,milk.

carbs- rice, spuds, weetabix, oats.

fats- fish oils, olive oil...

prot


----------



## brickhoused (Mar 12, 2008)

Basically

Protein........eggs,milk,beef,chicken,fish and protein powders

Carbonhydrates......rice,spuds,weetabix,oats,veg

And plenty of water!!!!!!


----------



## irwit (Mar 29, 2007)

For big shoulders, shoulder of lamb is good, Chicken legs are good for the quads. :bounce:

You diet sound pretty poor and inconsistant. Milk and oats in a shaker for 20 mins are a brilliant bulker, add a bit of nesquick if you cant hack it to start with and if you want more protein get some whey.


----------

